
Service to Verify Documents Authenticity - fernando_gb
https://documentauth.com/
======
brudgers
I don't understand the use case. Is there an example of what it does?

~~~
fernando_gb
For companies issuing documents used by other companies, they can certify and
verify the documents authenticity using documentauth.com

